# Networking in VirtualBox



## PatrickBaer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all, 

I run a VirtualBox Guest with Windows XP and an Oracle 10g installed. Now I'd like to access the database from the host operating system, but have no idea how to achieve this. 

I've read about bridging and so on, but that doesn't really answer my question. All I need (basically) is access to the oracle listener to open up an sqlplus session. 

What's the best/least cumbersome way to do this?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 10, 2010)

Set the VM to use bridged networking.


----------

